# Buying a scroll saw



## Bodrighy (17 Aug 2009)

I have been looking at the prices of scroll saws with the possiblity of buying one. 2nd hand on ebay is mostly a no no as they are usually buyer collects and where I live in Cornwall woud add a lot of pennies to the cost. I am looking at cheapest possible as long as it is functional. I have seen a few Silverline that are within my budget but knowing nothing about them am guessing that they aren't worth it. Any advice? I presume, as with all saws, the quality of blade maks a a big difference. Budget is about the £60 mark which I know isn't a lot but I live in hope

pete


----------



## Gill (17 Aug 2009)

Gosh, you posted on here in the summer of 2007 saying you were looking out for a scroll saw. They're not that hard to come across, honestly  !

Saws in the price range you mention are pretty much of a muchness. I've never heard of Silverline but for around £70 you should be able to pick up a SIP, which I've heard reported as being a good introductory machine.

Gill


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Aug 2009)

Hi Gill....either you have a good memory or you are checking up on me :lol: 

I am a turner and that has been a priority but I want to start decorating platters and thing with cut outs and a scroll saw would be ideal for what I have in mind. I only buy tools with money I make from turning so am limited unless I sell more. The silverline is all over Ebay and in a few of the shops online as well all around the £40 - £50 mark. Cheap tools can sometimes be worth the money but not wnowing anything about them apart from the basics I don't want to buy a pup. A hegner would be nice but not this week :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Gill (17 Aug 2009)

Pete, you would be amazed at some of the things I remember - they're rarely anything useful, but they can be bewildering :lol: . I actually did you remember you asking.

It's always nice to have a top of the range saw, but if you're a turner you won't need one. Over the years I have seen various scroll saw brands come and go and the Silverline brand may well be just another. If you're only going to be making a few dozen cuts per year, it will probably be worth buying one (or a SIP) and learning to tolerate the shortcomings it will almost inevitably have. There again, you may be better off with a Dremel multi-tool and a carving bit, rather like Bin Pho.

The obvious way ahead is to buy whatever tool you think will achieve the effect you are seeking for the minimum cash outlay. If you do not like the way it works, you won't have wasted too much cash. If you do like it, you can upgrade to a better model when your introductory tool needs to be replaced.

I just wish I could offer you more information about the Silverline brand, but to me it looks like yet another of those generic Chiwanbodian imports.

Gill


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Aug 2009)

Thanks Gill. I have one of the Dremel type things but whilst it's great for smaller things when you get to larger cuts it is a pin. Binh Po is wayyyyy outside my league but If he can use one maybe I need to try harder :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Aug 2009)

Just spotted this one. Gorgeous and could be fun getting it back to it's pristine glory but don't know how practical it would be. :lol

Or how much it would finally go for, looks like a collectors piece
Pete


----------



## Gill (17 Aug 2009)

Owners try to convince everybody that those old treadle saws are collectors pieces!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrispuzzle (17 Aug 2009)

An issue with the Silverline - which looks like a fairly common low-end design - is that it seems to have only one speed, 1450rpm.

That's not as flexible as the a variable speed like the SIP.

The two main issues with low end saws tend to be vibration and durability. Vibration can be mitigated by bolting the saw down to a good solid stand, or perhaps a workbench or even a slab of concrete. Durability is really about the work rate you expect from it. 

I have tried a treadle saw and they are trickier than they look to work skilfully. But I have seen an experienced treadle user produce very good work on an old Gem/Hobbies. I bet if you do craft fairs, being able to sit at a treadle saw will be a crowd puller. Very rare to see one on eBay where the guy is prepared to post it!


----------



## big soft moose (17 Aug 2009)

we got one of these http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axmi ... 724456.htm for work during the budget spend up at the end of the last FY and its suprisingly good.

I used to have a scheppach scroll saw which was another entry level but very good indeed - until i killed it (they dont like being knocked of the workbench with a piece of 4x4 x8 oak)

i'm thinking about one of these http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axmi ... -23264.htm which are reputedly very good but well outside your budget.

ive never used a silverline scroll saw, but we used to have a silverline planer and the build quality was awful, so they might not be the best choice.


----------



## Paul.J (17 Aug 2009)

Hows aboutThis one.
Any good :? :?:


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Aug 2009)

Paul.J":xs34614i said:


> Hows aboutThis one.
> Any good :? :?:



There's an Axminster at the same spec for £20 less but at the moment I am picking brains to see whether to spend my hard earned money or be patient and save up. Looks like the variable speed would be useful but that puts the price up. I sdidn't realise there were so many.

There is a hegner on Ebay at the moment at £21 but with 6 days to go I am pretty sure it'll shoot up
Pete


----------



## Gill (17 Aug 2009)

Both the Draper and the Hegner on eBay are single speed models. If you want to use your saw to cut details on turned platters, bowls and such, you might find the rapid stroke speed damages your work. I think it would be prudent to use a saw with a variable stroke speed control instead of one with a single speed.

Gill


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Aug 2009)

Gill":2tu98ajv said:


> Both the Draper and the Hegner on eBay are single speed models. If you want to use your saw to cut details on turned platters, bowls and such, you might find the rapid stroke speed damages your work. I think it would be prudent to use a saw with a variable stroke speed control instead of one with a single speed.
> 
> Gill



How does the high speed damage the work? (See..I told you I was ignorant) Looking at some of the variable speeds they are only ranging from about 1400 upwards which seems pretty fast anyway. As a rough idea of what I am thinking if doing (attempting) this is the type of pattern I have in mind. This and other themes 

Pete


----------



## big soft moose (17 Aug 2009)

one point mate - if you are looking at doing pierced work ala bin pho or cut outs like mark hancock then a powered fretsaw isnt the way to go.

the basic problem is that you cant get the bottom arm /base inside a form , so the only way you can work is to put the top arm inside and work upsidedown, which makes both holding the work piece and seeing what you are doing a total pain in the proverbial.

somewhere arround there is thread showing the jig i made to actually turn my fretsaw upsidedown so that i could cut on the upper surface and see what i was doing - however this was somewhat hairy and not something i'd try again - do do that kind of thing , either a dremel/proxon etc or a hand held fretsaw is the way to go.

of course thats only an issue on hollow forms and big bowls - cuts outs on platters etc are no problem.


----------



## Gill (17 Aug 2009)

Brittle or thin woods which are unsupported will splinter along their grain if they are cut at high speeds. That is one of the reasons why cross-grained good quality plywood is such a popular material amongst scrollers. You can minimise the risk of splintering by using a zero clearance blade insert and by fixing a sacrificial support to your workpiece, but there would still be no guarantee of success.

I agree with you that 1400 strokes per minute is pretty fast. In fact, there are many single speed saws which operate at this speed! I would only consider variable speed machines with a range of about 400 to 1400 strokes per minute.

How are you going to use your celtic knot pattern? Do you intend to relief cut it like this:







Fret cut it like this:






Or inlay it?

Gill


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Aug 2009)

I agree that trying to do bowls etc with a scroll saw, especially as I have never used one would be pretty difficult to put it mildly. It is platters I am thinking of. Using the saw to cut away the outside of a platter with a jigsaw is nigh on impossible as there is so much play in the blade and trying to get a decent edge has proven beyond me. Something like the celtic knot around the edge of a platter or in the middle of a flat plate is more what I have in mind. I also have an idea of shaping wood first and then turning it but don't know if that would work until I try it. 

If I ever get remotely as good as Mark or Bihn Pho rest assured I'll let you know but don't hold your breathe :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Gill (17 Aug 2009)

big soft moose":10z0131v said:


> one point mate - if you are looking at doing pierced work ala bin pho or cut outs like mark hancock then a powered fretsaw isnt the way to go.



I agree.

Nevertheless, the big problem with Bin Pho's technique is that the power tool he uses to cut frets on his bowls actually chars the wood. That's something which most scrollers find completely unacceptable (just another of our peculiar quirks  ).

The more I think about it, the more I'm drawn to the idea of using a hand-held fret saw for this sort of work.

Gill

PS I've never seen Mark's work. Got any links?


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Aug 2009)

Gill":1i9hsyzb said:


> big soft moose":1i9hsyzb said:
> 
> 
> > one point mate - if you are looking at doing pierced work ala bin pho or cut outs like mark hancock then a powered fretsaw isnt the way to go.
> ...



Try here

Pete


----------



## big soft moose (17 Aug 2009)

Gill":3ljrd1sc said:


> The more I think about it, the more I'm drawn to the idea of using a hand-held fret saw for this sort of work.
> 
> Gill



so are you going to get a lathe then gill  - another convert to the round side in the offing...


----------



## Gill (17 Aug 2009)

> so are you going to get a lathe then


I've already got one. Or rather, my hubby has one. Spinny stuff doesn't really appeal to me and I don't get enough time to use my scroll saw as it is. All I've been able to make in the last week is a couple of compound cut Christmas tree baubles like this:






Pete - thanks for the link to Mark's website. Does he use a fretsaw to cut his projects?


----------



## Ugs (18 Aug 2009)

Paul.J":b1d2dtnt said:


> Hows aboutThis one.
> Any good :? :?:



Doesnt take pinless blades.


----------



## big soft moose (18 Aug 2009)

Gill":15wk3i8x said:


> Pete - thanks for the link to Mark's website. Does he use a fretsaw to cut his projects?



as far as i'm aware he uses a hand held fretsaw, a japanese saw, and a small blade in a dremel.

Hes a member here (and one of the judges of our turning compo) so you could always pm him if you want to learn more.


----------



## stevebuk (18 Aug 2009)

we had a demo from mark hancock at our turning club last week, he's a funny and talented guy, one could learn lots from him.


----------



## Bodrighy (18 Aug 2009)

Ugs":3574i18a said:


> Paul.J":3574i18a said:
> 
> 
> > Hows aboutThis one.
> ...



I presume that that is important? What is the dis/advantage over pinned v unpinned?

pete


----------



## chrispuzzle (19 Aug 2009)

Bodrighy":2uwm2k50 said:


> Ugs":2uwm2k50 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul.J":2uwm2k50 said:
> ...



The main disadvantage is that when you make inside cuts, you have to be able to get the blade through the hole you just cut. The pin therefore limits how narrow an inside cut can be.

The other disadvantage is simply that the best quality blades are not pinned.


----------



## Jesta ZX6R (23 Aug 2009)

Hi, Just stumbled across this forum, I may be able to help you out Bodrighy, Ive just bought a local scroll saw on ebay, but unfortunately have also got a bid on another local one, so I may well own two of them. If I end up with two would you be interested in having one of them?

I live in Yeovil, Somerset, as you said, postage is a no no and collection is too far, however Im going on holiday for a week down to Polzeath on 18th September, if I won the other scroll saw would you be interested? Would you be able to meet me at Polzeath? One of them is a Rexon which I have a £70 bid on, and the other is an unknown brand (im sure Ill be able to tell you when it arrives) it has a part number but google doesnt find anything, anyway, that one cost me £24, if you wanted it then you can have it at what I paid. Heres the ebay link http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150365682545

Ta, James

Side note, for some reason it keeps putting a report to moderator in the link, guess its probably because Im new or something, if you search for the item number at the end it should show you the scroll saw


----------



## DaveL (23 Aug 2009)

Hi Jesta ZX6R,

Welcome to the forum.  
Your link has been caught by our spam trap, this will stop once you have a few more posts to your name, here it is:

ebay link


----------



## Jesta ZX6R (23 Aug 2009)

Hi Dave, Im looking for a few bits and bobs myself, I cant find a Classifieds section so do I just post a topic in the relatedish area? Ta


----------



## Bodrighy (24 Aug 2009)

Hi there Jesta ZX6R

I saw that one but not knowing anything about it was put off. If you now have it do you know the make and what state it is actually in? I may well be interested. Nearly went for one ysterday but backed off at the last moment.

Pete

Just noticed, that old treadle is going for just over £30 inc P&P and 6 hours to go. So tempting if only 'cos I love old things like this. Probably be able to restrain myself. I think


----------



## Jesta ZX6R (25 Aug 2009)

Hi, I dont have it yet, the guy only sent it out today, and I ended up winning the other auction too. So now definately have two. Needed it for a rather time consuming project I need completed for next saturday that I really dont have the necessary time for so that I could get it done at the weekend (just gone) so bought it on the tuesday and paid immediately, expecting the same attitude to be rewarded to me. 

Friday I asked if this was in the post, having recieved nothing but needing it badly, to be told hed only just phoned the courier with it due for collection on monday, my response was less than appropriate for the readers of the forum, so Ill omit it from this post! Seen another one in Yeovil (where I live) thought brilliant, I can pick it up this weekend and get cracking, banged in a bid and then realised the auction didnt finish until today. Oops! 

When it arrives Ill give it a clean up and post up some pictures. I researched it myself with the part number he gave and its branded as 'Performance Power' (???) so in all honesty I wouldnt expect amazing things from it, but as a beginners scroll saw its ideal, it might not be variable or parallel arm but unless your going into mass production I cant see any reason to worry, just buy good blades!

All the best, James


----------



## Bodrighy (25 Aug 2009)

OK,
let me know when you have it and just what it's like. I only want it for small stuff at the moment. If I get into it and bitten by the bug it may be worth saving up and getting a better one later

pete


----------



## Jesta ZX6R (25 Aug 2009)

Will do, Ive got some acid gel that should get the rust off, then Ill run a cut through. From what I can find on google...

80 Watt Motor
Motor Speed 1440rpm
Direct Drive
Throat Capacity 330mm
Table Adjustment 0-45 

Will keep you posted. James


----------

